# owl-eyed pine from Mark



## phinds (Jun 19, 2016)

@Mr. Peet gave me an interesting piece of pine yesterday. It's not just "bird's eye" pine, it's bird's eye pine with most of the eyes being doubles, like owl eyes looking right at you.

I'll leave it to him to explain how he got it, but as I understand it, it had something to do with mugging a 7 year old Brownie Scout who thought she was going to make a bird house out of it.

Neither of us have any idea what could be causing it, but we can always blame it on the catchall "adventitious buds" or in this case maybe "Siamese twin adventitious buds"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Jun 20, 2016)

Paul, I see that a lot on the pine at HD and Lowes down here, it's pretty common. Maybe it's just a regional thing. Tony


----------



## phinds (Jun 20, 2016)

Tony said:


> Paul, I see that a lot on the pine at HD and Lowes down here, it's pretty common. Maybe it's just a regional thing. Tony


I'll be darned. We'd never seen it before with the double eye thing. The single eye I've seen a fair amount now.


----------

